# Dwarf Jungle Isopods



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

The Dwarf Jungle Isopods, what are some of the traits of those that differ from the dwarf whites? I am refering to the ones sold by fly culture. I have dwarf whites but dont wanna end up ordering another culture of what I already have. 

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Since he doesn't list their scientific name or color (and no pic), no easy way to know for sure without directly asking him  Before he redisgned the site he offered dwarf whites, which makes me think that's what they are... but he hasn't kept all his names consistant (white gold/mini white) so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

where can i buy som of those jungie isopods.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

flyculture.net

And I've bought some of these and they are the actually color 'white' so I'd assume they are the same as white isopods.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the info. how do u culture them?


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Pretty simple to culture. They'll come in a fly culture container filled with peat moss. At first I didn't think that any were in there but after feeding fish flakes for a couple weeks you'll start to notice them. Or if you dig through the peat you'll see the adults.

For my cultures, I dumped the peat and isopods in a plastic shoe box, added some porous rocks, orchid bark, and threw some leaves on top. After a good couple months later I've got tons of springs (they must have came in from the leaves) and lots of isopods. I started 3 more shoebox size cultures from this culture and have booming springs and isopods. I guess you could say my isopod cutures are also spring cultures. I've also got some earth worms (I think from the leaves also). 

To feed to the frogs I'll just reload some of the substrate (in order to get the isopods) Scoop it out of the shoe box and dump in the viv or you can just shake off the leaves/rocks to get the springs. Sometimes if I want to dump a lot of critters I'll fill the shoe box with water, just over the substrate, the bugs will float to the water line and then pour the water from the shoe box in a pitcher and seed my vivs accordingly. You'll have to rearrange the substrate afterwards because it will all move towards whichever corner you are pouring the water our of.


----------

